# Stockholm in the 60s



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> Why did they remove the trams from Hantverkargatan? Are there any plans to bring them back?


They removed all of the inner city tram lines.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates....more please.


----------



## ivopietra (Jun 24, 2011)

Eventhough the buildings are obviously different, people used to dress all the same way on that period of time.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

bump....would love to see more pics please.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Interesting photos. I would also like to see more.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

I made a new tread in the correct place.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457388


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ I love this thread and the new one you made, Dahlis:applause: Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And if it possible for more updates here Dahlis? Your photos were very nice


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> And if it possible for more updates here Dahlis? Your photos were very nice


Of course:

Some nice photos from http://www.stockholmskallan.se









PUB department store on Drottninggatan.









Slussen 1960.









Regeringsgatan 1969









Regeringsgatan again 1969


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

The cavalry on Lidingövägen.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

it's nice to see some flashback photos of this beautiful city.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Dahlis said:


> A classic image, chaninging from driving on the left to the right in 1967.


this picture is priceless. seems like it's the first day and it's all chaotic, but everyone expects chaotic, so it's ok


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome old photos from Stockholm


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

RKC said:


> this picture is priceless. seems like it's the first day and it's all chaotic, but everyone expects chaotic, so it's ok


This is a very famous picture in Sweden. It has been used to symbolize the change ever since.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great thread.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice vintage Stockholm photos! :cheers:

One thing that came to my mind: Did they change the street marks, signs and traffic lights before or after the turn to right lane traffic? Judging from the photos it seems it was already done. It must have been really messy during the switch work, I mean the road signs couldn't be changed over one night...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

RaySthlm said:


> Är det inte drottningen själv som går där på drottningatan, ser ut som Silvia i alla fall. :lol:


Undrar om Silvia ens besökt Sverige 1962.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Knappast...
Hon var en vacker tonårig tyskbrasilanska på den tiden


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

RaySthlm said:


> yup hon var en yngling på den tiden o väldigt vacker. Men där ser det ut som Silvia idag.


Bingo! Hon kanske är Silvias syster. :lol:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Very interesting! Stockholm looked quite run-down in the 60s.


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Wonderful thread! Love the cityscapes from the 60s.
Also, being a fan of SAAB, Stockholm in the 60s looks like paradise to me


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Old and new 1960.









Karlavägen east.









Karlaplan 1961


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Cleared blocks looking from Vasagatan 1967.









Vasagatan 1962









Norr Mälarstrand and Rålambshovsparken, the DN building being constructed in the background.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Old house in Gröndal









Hantverkargatan 1964









Olofsgatan 1962


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Stadsgården quay, the Swedish America lines MS Kungsholm in the background.









Folkungagatan 1967

http://tinyurl.com/bykw8md
The same place today


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Dahlis said:


> Stadsgården quay, the Swedish America lines MS Kungsholm in the background.


When ships still looked like ships. Beautiful.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wonderful images.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting and informative images! :cheers:


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Policeman monitoring traffic at Västerbron.









Skånegatan 1961


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Lovely updates!

This one strongly makes me think of Tour Albert in the Belgian city Charleroi:


Dahlis said:


>


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I like this interesting thread....thanks for the effort. :cheers:


----------



## Anachronistic (Apr 3, 2012)

I start to realize more and more why they built so many modernist buildings back in the 50's and 60's. Those shacks above didn't really suit a rapidly growing capital.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Anachronistic said:


> I start to realize more and more why they built so many modernist buildings back in the 50's and 60's. Those shacks above didn't really suit a rapidly growing capital.


Sometimes they went to far though. Norrmalm was more big city like before modernism.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

More ships, 1963









Af Chapman full rigger at Skeppsholmen in 1963. She is still there today: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Af_Chapman_(ship)









Small boats and ships in Värtahamnen.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Lindhagensplan 1965-66









Construction of Essingeleden










Traffic policeman


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Bondegatan towards Götgatan 1960.









Kungsgatan with trolleybuses 1960.









Hötorget metro station 1960.


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Very nice thread. Stockholm is gorgeous today, and it has always been this way.


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow,Stockholm looked pretty modern in the 60s. Kinda reminds me of this other thread about Tokyo in the 60s and 70s


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm looked good back then. However it is still a great city nowadays. Love living in this city.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

lowenmeister said:


> Wow,Stockholm looked pretty modern in the 60s. Kinda reminds me of this other thread about Tokyo in the 60s and 70s


Modern in what way? In the 60s it was modern to tare down old buildings and replace them with modernist cubes. 

A lot of importand infrastructural projects where carried out during the 50s and 60s though.


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

When did Sweden replace the yellow street marks and pedestrian crossings (or are they still yellow) by white ones? After joining the European Union?


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dahlis said:


> Sidenhuset at Hamngatan, demolished in the name of modernity.


Omg that building looks really great, why did they demolish it? Actually that happened in my city (Istanbul) as well, the government of 60's Turkey had demolished most of the historical city walls for building stadium, road and apartments. :bash:

I'v always liked historical buildings, not the modern(!) ones except villas and mansions. :lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

pumpikatze said:


> When did Sweden replace the yellow street marks and pedestrian crossings (or are they still yellow) by white ones? After joining the European Union?


At the same time they changed the side of the road I think


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

pumpikatze said:


> When did Sweden replace the yellow street marks and pedestrian crossings (or are they still yellow) by white ones? After joining the European Union?


1967, when right hand driving was introduced.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Svea Livgarde (life guards), the oldest regiment in the world. Marching on riddargatan.









Smålandsgatan west.









Old buildings in Klara, most of them are gone today.


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Dahlis said:


> 1967, when right hand driving was introduced.


Thank you Dahlis and DanielFigFoz.
Austria kept the yellow ones until 1995 but had to replace them in 1995 when they joined the EU (at the same time as Sweden did). So I thought that was en EU-thing.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

New Newspaper buildings on Kungsholmen in 1964.









Centralhallen (food market), torn down as late as 1985.









Kungsbroplan 1965


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Kungsgatan one night in 1964, looks great in all the neon.









Old house in Vanadislunden









Bragevägen 1963


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Dahlis said:


> Kungsgatan one night in 1964, looks great in all the neon.


It looks great! Sweden was more like Britain back then, it seems.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

dj4life said:


> It looks great! Sweden was more like Britain back then, it seems.


I dont know what stopped neon lighting in Stockholm. Maybe some sort of rule.


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

@Kungsgatan: :applause: Wonderful photo! Am I wrong or did everything look more beautiful, back then (I mean generally, not Stockholm specificly)?


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

dj4life said:


> It looks great! Sweden was more like Britain back then, it seems.


I havent though of it that way but sweden sure looked more british.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

pumpikatze said:


> @Kungsgatan: :applause: Wonderful photo! Am I wrong or did everything look more beautiful, back then (I mean generally, not Stockholm specificly)?


I think there is some truth in that. The only reason I cant think of is that there where no cheap crap products back then, everything was designed and made to last.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

New and old, Parkaden parking garage on the left http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkaden. The buildings on the right where torn down shortly after this picture was taken.









Grev Turegatan 1960









Birger Jarlsgatan 1963


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Stockholm city library to the left, seen from Observatory hill.









View towards Södermälarstrand from Riddarholmen.









Åsögatan 1961


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

What a treat! I love old photographs and this post is very well put together! So much fun to travel back in time and see things as they once were.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Those old pictures are great. Keep them coming.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Strandvägen towards Djurgården.









Buses and trams at Hornsplan.










Kungsträdgården from NKs roof.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fine nostalgic pictures again. I love those old buses.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

Dahlis said:


> Some suburbs again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depressing then, depressing now. No wonder its one of the poorest suburbs.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Swede said:


> Depressing then, depressing now. No wonder its one of the poorest suburbs.


Indeed, something went out of hand in the 60s. Everything had to be new and modern and the politicians had a bit to much faith in modernism.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Drottninggatan north 1965, this is a pedestrian only street today.









Lundagatan 1961









Que outside Nalen dancehall in 1961


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW, Stockholm looked already so dense and urban 50 years ago.

Impressive thread, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Strandvägen 1962. Not much has changed today, the trams are back and some of the old ones are still used.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Pontonjärsgatan 1963.









Sturegatan 1962.










House being demolished 1962.


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice - love the coloured one.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Sibyllegatan 1961.









Modernist buildings at Gärdet 1961.









Strandvägen 1962


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

interesting thread, nice old photos from Stockholm....thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Corner Odengatan and Sveavägen 1964.









Marieberg 1961


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Small industries on Södermalm.









Torkel Knutssonsgatan at Lundagatan 1961









Mariatorget from Swedenborgsgatan 1969


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

A winteri image looking towards Södermalm across Riddarfjärden in 1960.









More winte, Karlaplan 1960









Norrmalm


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Finally some great updates. Thanks!

exactly one year ago we went to Stockholm. I still miss the city!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Again applause from my side :applause:


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Hamngatan looking west 1968, the lower houses on the right are gone today.









Artillerigatan north from valhallavägen 1967









Biblioteksgatan towards the unfinished modernist Hotel Anglais 1965


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Dahlis said:


> Hamngatan looking west 1968, the lower houses on the right are gone today.


Whats there today instead of the lower houses? Just modern buildings?


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

One of my favorite city in the wrld.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

pumpikatze said:


> Whats there today instead of the lower houses? Just modern buildings?


A modern building:
https://maps.google.se/maps?q=Hamng...=9gQzPcNNmJY1uGwzR9R_fA&cbp=12,290.32,,0,0.45


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I loved the old classic buildings, but the replacement is not bad at all.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

lovely shots.


----------

